# Virgin Rail



## Sbaitso (Jun 27, 2010)

I caught a story on the web about Virgin Rail exploring the possibility of setting up a run between Los Angeles and Las Vegas.

http://www.lvrj.com/news/party-could-roll--branson-says-96638304.html?ref=304

I wonder what the possibility of this actually happening is and what impact it would have on the rail industry here in the US.


----------



## stntylr (Jun 27, 2010)

He would have to get in line.

There are two different groups planning a train from L.A. to Las Vegas.

Plus a planned high speed train and a group that wants to build a maglev.

I've done some research into all the groups and I don't think any of them have much of a chance at making money.


----------



## George Harris (Jun 28, 2010)

T.A.L.K - - - I.S - - - C.H.E.A.P ! ! !

Nothing more needs to be said about these schemes that I can see.


----------



## PerRock (Jun 28, 2010)

Out of most of the plans I've seen they've been small groups who came up with an idea; talked to some companies; etc. But I don't see much backing for it (especially 'cause there are so many) At least Virgin has financial backing.

peter


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

The odds on any of these schemes ever coming into service are about the same as breaking every Casino in Vegas, in other words zero!!! :excl: :excl: :excl:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't see much more than talk from the private sector, and the Republicans made such a huge stink over a completely fabricated government-funded link that you'll almost certainly never see any tax dollars heading that way ever again. However, you might see our clueless government hand over a few more tracks to UP if they ask us for them.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 28, 2010)

The comment was pretty vague. I doubt if anything is actually underway. Beside, as others have said, he'll have to stand in line. X-Train, Z-Train, Dessert Express, maglev. X-Train and Z-Train will probably disappear due to fighting between the two and the UP's opposition. Maglev is just an expensive dream. The high speed Dessert Express might make it, but it is a long way away.


----------



## Ozark Southern (Jul 1, 2010)

MikefromCrete said:


> The comment was pretty vague. I doubt if anything is actually underway. Beside, as others have said, he'll have to stand in line. X-Train, Z-Train, Dessert Express, maglev. X-Train and Z-Train will probably disappear due to fighting between the two and the UP's opposition. Maglev is just an expensive dream. The high speed Dessert Express might make it, but it is a long way away.


I would love the Dessert Express. I'll take an instant creme brulee, please.


----------

